# SV chicken noodle soup



## JJS (Feb 29, 2020)

Yesterday am the little lady informed me that she wanted chicken noodle soup this weekend, Being a good husband I said yes dear. I have been making chicken noodle soup soup for years and figured I would try something different this time.
I started with a 5.5# whole chicken, added onion, celery, tsp better than bullion chicken, CBP, minced garlic and a few small jalapeños into a vac seal bag. Put the Inkbird SV on 160 for 12hrs and went to bed.
I have had the Inkbird SV for a bit now and am still in the learning phase of this little fella, a few  things I learned from this cook: I should have broke the chicken down before vac sealing because the cavity holds enough air the damn thing will float, SV is an awesome way to make chicken stock!

I will finish assembling this soup and update when done.
Thanks for looking


----------



## Sowsage (Feb 29, 2020)

Looks real good so far. I bet the smell was amazing when you cut open that bag! Looking forward to seeing the finished soup.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Feb 29, 2020)

Looks dang good,  can also imagine the aroma. Waiting with my bowl and spoon for the dinner bell!

Ryan


----------



## chopsaw (Feb 29, 2020)

Watching this too . Had some thoughts of this with a ham hock .


----------



## Sowsage (Feb 29, 2020)

chopsaw said:


> . Had some thoughts of this with a ham hock .


Me too. Wife and I were talking about doing bean soup and corn bread soon and this came to mind.


----------



## gary s (Feb 29, 2020)

Nice Job     Cool !

Gary


----------



## JJS (Feb 29, 2020)

Well the soup is done, smells awesome!! 
Used some Amish made egg noodles that we get from a local Amish lady, in the past I made my own (and do on occasion) but these are way better than store bought so we use them often.
and then the little lady said she wanted dumplings too.... yes dear!! Dumplings will be done in a bit, I’ll add another pic when they are finished.


----------



## JJS (Feb 29, 2020)

chopsaw said:


> Watching this too . Had some thoughts of this with a ham hock .


I think It would work great for ham hocks.


----------



## Sowsage (Feb 29, 2020)

Sure looks good to me! I can almost taste it!


----------



## JJS (Feb 29, 2020)

The weird part (to me anyway) is the carrots and celery still have a bit of a bite to them, I figured they would be completely mush


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 29, 2020)

Awesome looking soup!
Al


----------



## chopsaw (Feb 29, 2020)

JJS said:


> The weird part (to me anyway) is the carrots and celery still have a bit of a bite to them, I figured they would be completely mush


Well that's what I was watching for , because SV temp for carrots and such is 180 ish .  I like them on the soft side myself . I bet that had fantastic flavor . I was wanting to do green beans and onions with the hock and some chicken stock . 
Bud , that looks awesome . Keep going back to the finished pic . Nice work .


----------



## sandyut (Feb 29, 2020)

Wow man!  that is a great idea!  I am totally doing this!  Looks so good!


----------

